# Chrome Book?



## granfire (May 18, 2014)

Looked at a tiny 'laptop' the other day, it would - I think - fulfill my needs for when I travel: 8 1/2 hours of battery life, vs the 2 I get from my current laptop. 

But the OS has me stumped. It was not mentioned, so I am guessing it's not Windows (not a bad thing, I can do without 8 for the time being...)

How does Chrome work? What's the learning curve for Windows users?
I am not too worried about memory, I would be planning on using it with an external drive, but since that is formatted to my Windows 7 PC...any problems to expect there?


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2014)

Probably Android. Look at what apps it can run. It's a tablet not a full laptop.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bluewaveschool (May 18, 2014)

It runs the ChromeOS.  Personally, I'd love it.  Really look into it.  You'll need reliable net access to get the most out of it.


----------



## granfire (May 19, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Probably Android. Look at what apps it can run. It's a tablet not a full laptop.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



well, yeah, size of a big tablet, but with a keyboard and it folds up. 

It really didn't say much besides the tech specs...


----------



## TKD_luver (May 19, 2014)

It's main capability is high speed internet. It isn't good for much else.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2014)

The Chromebook is a great little device.   I would recommend against using it with an external drive.


----------



## dancingalone (May 19, 2014)

Support with an external HD might be spotty.  Never tried it myself.  I transport files between computers using the Google Drive or a flash drive.

I have a couple of the Acer C710s and I am pleased with them for what they do.  If you live in the browser and don't need extra functionality like Photoshop or video editing, they're great.  The main thing to remember is to work with only file types that Google ChromeOS can handle OK.

I've been able to edit simple Excel and Word docs just fine using Google Docs on the Chromebook.  I've also played mp4 video just fine.  If you need more of a computer, you can look into side-loading Ubuntu if you are into Linux, but it's a bit of a hack to get it going.  I'd suggest just getting used to ChromeOS and accepting it for what it was designed to do well.


----------



## granfire (May 19, 2014)

I was looking to have something to write on when on the road, stuck doing nothing when volunteering, but not generally on the net. Surprisingly enough although I am here all the time, I don't do much on the net. 

So I was hoping this thing would support a word processor,LIke Open Office or something like that easily enough, heck I take a program similar to word pad without bells or whistles.

I think I am skipping this little gadget then for now. $200 is great when it works for you, but a waste when it doesn't...


----------



## dancingalone (May 20, 2014)

granfire said:


> I was looking to have something to write on when on the road, stuck doing nothing when volunteering, but not generally on the net. Surprisingly enough although I am here all the time, I don't do much on the net.
> 
> So I was hoping this thing would support a word processor,LIke Open Office or something like that easily enough, heck I take a program similar to word pad without bells or whistles.
> 
> I think I am skipping this little gadget then for now. $200 is great when it works for you, but a waste when it doesn't...



Google Docs (word processing, spreadsheet) will work without an internet connection.  You just have to enable the browser extension to permit it.  You can try this out with your current pc.  Just download Google Chrome and visit the Docs site.  Enable the extension and then kill your internet connection to test the functionality.   

Certainly the Chromebook isn't for everyone though.  It does take some adjustment to reset your computing frame of mind.


----------



## granfire (May 20, 2014)

will have to put the kid on that one. He uses chrome...


----------



## TwentyThree (May 20, 2014)

For the price, it's hard to beat a Chromebook.  My daughter writes on hers incessantly, using Google Docs.  It's great for that internet surfing.


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2014)

It sounds like a good choice for what you want to use it for.  We use Google Docs a lot at work.  Its quite handy plus you're getting a nice chunk of storage in the cloud on Google Drive.  One of our developers actually does some coding on one.


----------



## TKD_luver (May 20, 2014)

It's good for Internet surfing and work. From what I hear its fast. It might be good for some media or note taking, but I think a lot of its capabilities are supposed to be limited. For travel I think it will work well. I take back what I said earlier.


----------



## TKD_luver (May 20, 2014)

TwentyThree said:


> For the price, it's hard to beat a Chromebook.  My daughter writes on hers incessantly, using Google Docs.  It's great for that internet surfing.




But inexpensive stuff is usually worse quality than expensive stuff. Think of buying a gaming computer with super fast processors vs buying a normal netbook. A chrome book, according to what I've heard and maybe I'm wrong, is sort of like a netbook with a faster processor that puts everything you do into the totalitarian hands of google. Just a thought.


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

TKD_luver said:


> But inexpensive stuff is usually worse quality than expensive stuff. Think of buying a gaming computer with super fast processors vs buying a normal netbook. A chrome book, according to what I've heard and maybe I'm wrong, is sort of like a netbook with a faster processor that puts everything you do into the totalitarian hands of google. Just a thought.



It is really. Like the MS tablet book thing, the Chrome Book is redundant if you want do anything intensive. Looked at one myself, but productivity is no more better than a Netbook. Like you said, processor grunt is what you want. It gives you breathing room and not relying on the Chrome Books optimized code.


----------



## dancingalone (May 21, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> It is really. Like the MS tablet book thing, the Chrome Book is redundant if you want do anything intensive. Looked at one myself, but productivity is no more better than a Netbook. Like you said, processor grunt is what you want. It gives you breathing room and not relying on the Chrome Books optimized code.



That's precisely the point.  You DON'T do anything "intensive" with the standard mass model Chromebook.  You are looking at it like it is a replacement for a workstation.  It is not and has never been marketed as such.  The Chromebook is a small form factor device that straddles the fence between a tablet and an inexpensive laptop.  It's meant to be a grab and carry item with long battery life but it still is suitable for light content creation tasks like writing, working with spreadsheets, even maybe update a website - tasks which are more difficult on a tablet.  You can still be productive without an internet connection due to the continuing investment Google is making in apps for Chrome, but for sure it is not the same as running a standard PC or Mac.  Again, apples and oranges.

I have over a dozen PCs and laptops in various states of newness laying around my home and my business.  Guess what?  When I travel, I generally toss one of my Chromebooks in the bag with me.  It's light and I've no worries about not having a wireless internet connection wherever I go (and this has been internationally in recent experience).  The Chromebook is inexpensive so I don't care much if it gets lost or damaged and all my files are in the cloud so I can access them in a pinch with another computer.

I'm probably the ideal use case for a Chromebook user.  I do have a "mainstay" workstation that I can use when I do need to edit video or play games or whatever.  The Chromebook acts in conjunction with my other hardware, though I don't have a problem saying that I use it A LOT, sometimes exclusively so for weeks at a time when I am out of town.

Those who mostly use one computer and have heavy needs will want to look elsewhere and that's fine.  Just don't think that YOUR requirements are UNIVERSAL to everyone.


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

dancingalone said:
			
		

> You are looking at it like it is a replacement for a workstation. It is not and has never been marketed as such. The Chromebook is a small form factor device



No I am not. I just agreeing with a previous post point. In terms of hardware, well, lets just say I have handled some high end equipment. The Chromebook would be metaphorical bog roll to me. So no, there is no confusion


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2014)

I am listening to how Granfire wants to use the device, and I am not hearing any need for anything that is processor intensive.  For an author that wants to go here and there, do some writing, and get on the web, the Chromebook is plenty.

As far as what the processor can do -- I have a network of over 2000 emergency communications appliances running CentOS 5.x on an Intel Atom N270.  This is a processor from 2008 that Intel has at $30 list.   We use these tiny little processors to run real-time streaming audio  streaming video, with PKI encryption.  We have to have plenty of CPU headroom, emergency comms are always unpredictable in nature and they must absolutely be always reliable.  We have no room for error in this industry.  With this chip and its decidedly not glamorous OS, we run multiple real-time encrypted video streams to a device and have the CPU still smile and ask for more.   

My point?  If you do not need bloatware, why pay for a system that runs it?  Strip it away and even a cheap processor can do amazing things.


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

Carol said:


> I am listening to how Granfire wants to use the device, and I am not hearing any need for anything that is processor intensive.  For an author that wants to go here and there, do some writing, and get on the web, the Chromebook is plenty.
> 
> As far as what the processor can do -- I have a network of over 2000 emergency communications appliances running CentOS 5.x on an Intel Atom N270.  This is a processor from 2008 that Intel has at $30 list.   We use these tiny little processors to run real-time streaming audio  streaming video, with PKI encryption.  We have to have plenty of CPU headroom, emergency comms are always unpredictable in nature and they must absolutely be always reliable.  We have no room for error in this industry.  With this chip and its decidedly not glamorous OS, we run multiple real-time encrypted video streams to a device and have the CPU still smile and ask for more.
> 
> My point?  If you do not need bloatware, why pay for a system that runs it?  Strip it away and even a cheap processor can do amazing things.



Good little chip. An alternative could be the Arm range, Although I think the Atom would be quicker. Sorry If I am being misconstrued here, I really just went after one post. Apologies to the OP before I get fried :/


----------



## granfire (May 21, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Good little chip. An alternative could be the Arm range, Although I think the Atom would be quicker. Sorry If I am being misconstrued here, I really just went after one post. Apologies to the OP before I get fried :/




verkill:


Just kidding! :angel:


----------



## granfire (May 28, 2014)

Ok, my guys surprised me with a Chrome Book. Wasn't the cheap one I had looked at, but a step up (Samsung, not sure the number)

And I am struggling to unlock the docs. I 'think' I got it, but I won't find out until tomorrow night when I am not near my WiFi hotspot. This sneaky little beast keeps logging itself on whenever I click something....might be too smart for me....I shall see, I am sure if I stop using it, the Kid will shanghai it with no problems. (I am such a PC gal...) :uhohh:


----------



## bluewaveschool (May 28, 2014)

I write everything for my class in google docs on my windows PC.  Took me a whole 2 minutes to get used to it.  I hadn't used a word processing program in years other than notepad.  It's surprisingly rich in features for a free program.  I have written things in it offline without problem.  You will pick it up quick.


----------



## bluewaveschool (May 28, 2014)

Another really nice thing is that I have pulled up something I created on my PC on my smart phone and from my phone printed it on a wireless printer.  As long as you eventually hit a wifi spot and upload to google drive (it should default to doing that), you can access you files from anywhere, even if you don't have your chromebook.


----------



## granfire (May 28, 2014)

bluewaveschool said:


> I write everything for my class in google docs on my windows PC.  Took me a whole 2 minutes to get used to it.  I hadn't used a word processing program in years other than notepad.  It's surprisingly rich in features for a free program.  I have written things in it offline without problem.  You will pick it up quick.



The PC seems to deal with it just fine, the Chrome Book needs to comply though... 
I need it to work offline, because I'll be on the plane for 8 hours...in the airport for a few more, etc...I might not at all write anything then, but I would hate to be stung by the creative bug and having to rely on pen and paper...had that a while back, and I got only halfway done and that was all she (I, I suppose) wrote...plus I still have to put it in the computer... sigh...


----------



## granfire (May 29, 2014)

took it with me to a net free zone, seems to work. 
Now onto transferring files.


----------



## granfire (Jun 30, 2014)

It's still a bit of a learning curve.

I am getting the hang of it, figuring out where my offline files hide, etc.
At my mom's I had WiFi, so all options were open, at my dad's I saw about ten hotspots, but non seemed to be him, I think he has his computer still plugged into the net the old fashioned way. (but there has to be some connection, since my sister uses er tablet to g on youtube, across the street though)

So far - until I am going to rip my hair out again when I try to transfer from Chrome Book to PC - I think I am doing ok.

Thanks everybody.


----------

